# Boot Manager issue



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok So I have never gotten this app to work but I keep trying. This time I have a new issue. Whenever I got to install a .zip file, it immediately says install complete and in the status bar it says license check failed. Anyone know what is going on??? I have tried different roms each time to make sure it wasn't a bad download and I bought the boot manager app pro a while ago. I also uninstalled and re-installed the app and still nothing. So any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sounds like trouble with the asinine DRM they infested the app with.

Were you on wifi or 3g when trying? A poor connection can result in said DRM failing to authenticate with their server.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

I was on wifi! So I guess that means it isn't connecting to their servers to authenticate my app?


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Actually I remember getting that same error awhile ago but I can't recall what exactly fixed it, I want to say just keeping restarting the app or phone but I don't know if it would do any good. Usually when it has trouble connecting it will say "unable to download files" or something along those lines but it may still be the same issue.

A thought would be removing your market account from the phone and re-adding it to see if that might fix the authentication issues, or maybe just cleating the markets data so it would go through the set up process again.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

hmmmm ok Thanks for the suggestions! I will try those and whatever else I can find. I will let you know what worked if anything does =/ lol


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

OK so I uninstalled and then re-installed, then rebooted my phone and finally flashed the rom in a slot. Now I am up way past my bed time and am going to bed before I try the slot out and bootloop. =/ That is usually my luck lol! Then once I get into cwm I try and get back to the phone rom by going through the update.zip and guess what? That always fails too haha! So before a (possible) long night comes my way, I am going to bed.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

SlothlyDX said:


> OK so I uninstalled and then re-installed, then rebooted my phone and finally flashed the rom in a slot. Now I am up way past my bed time and am going to bed before I try the slot out and bootloop. =/ That is usually my luck lol!* Then once I get into cwm I try and get back to the phone rom by going through the update.zip and guess what? That always fails too haha!* So before a (possible) long night comes my way, I am going to bed.


Are you sure the phone rom update.zip is setting up properly? You may want to manually delete that in a file explorer and then run the set up process in boot manager again.

Also this may be a dumb question but you're not using one of the old MIUI roms with the boot menu before it was fixed for bootmanager(and other reasons) are you? It seemed to cause problems much like you are describing for some people.

If you still have trouble you might just want to wipe everything having to do with boot manager from your phone and SD card manually then try from a fresh install.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you for your help. I have had some success but was wondering why sometimes certain things don't work when you go to another rom. For instance: When I went to cm9 from a slot I could not use my home button? Then I tried Liberty in a slot and I could not get rom toolbox to get root but titanium got root just fine? It seems like their are little hidden errors each time I try and put a rom in a slot? Maybe I need another fresh start?! However the phone rom slot is working great now.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

The home button issue I don't believe has anything to do with boot manager or specifically with the droid x, I've had the same thing happen on a fascinate with CM9 and other ICS roms installed as the phone rom on the X, it seems to be a not uncommon issue with these ICS roms for older devices. Just redownload the file to be safe and flash again(wiping system) it should start working properly, some people have said you can just reflash gapps but I've never tried and I'm not sure how that would have anything to do with it but you never know.

Not sure about liberty never had problems with it though I really only looked at the rom roolbox in it never used it. Booted into that slot real quick and rom toolbox seemed to gain root fine, used it's file explorer to disable a system app it could just be a bad install for you. Did you go through the paces of updating SU and it's binary and all that?


----------



## SscoootzZ (Oct 15, 2011)

stuck at this place, tho only similarly. You mentioned updating SU + binary. My rig fails at this point, trying to update using SU Elite. Do i need to flash su?


----------

